# Swissvax Onyx competition winner review



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

Please be gentle it's my first time :lol:

Here goes, as the lucky winner of the above competition it is my duty to review and give my opinion. Car in question is a 2002 VW Polo in reflex silver, last polished approx 10 months ago, currently wearing 4 coats of OOS (6 months since last applied), 2 coats of Valentines Road n Track (4 months old), and a coat of Swissvax Nano Express (3 months old).

Not a lot of contamination considering its a dailly driver on a 35 mile ew commute.

Tar










First bug this year










Water marks










As the car was washed yesterday, just a quick hose down before the normal 2 bucket wash, no snow foam

LSP trying to hang on



















Onto the claying using Megs white clay and Megs mist and wipe QD as lube










Bonnet and roof










Rest of the car, tailgate being the worst










Washed and dried ready for this



















Swissvax Onyx applied with a black Swissvax applicator, foam side, and removed with MF (Aldi IIRC). Wax was applied in circles, then straight lines, and then circles again to ensure coverage



















The wax went on really easy although application was more by feel and sound than being able to see it, the applicator 'grabbed' and sounded 'rough' on the clean paint, but went smooth and quiet when on a waxed section. I also found this effect using the mf side of the applicator when applying the Nano Express

Buffing off was almost not required, wipe with the mf, residue gone, no effort at all :thumb:

This left me with this




























Textured front grill










And of course some beading pics




























And a couple of videos, one of the roof beads, they kept moving around for at least 5 minues after spraying :doublesho



And one of me trying to get the bonnet wet :lol:



Application. 8/10 possibly improve with a different applicator

Removal/Buffing. 10/10 couldn't be easier

Looks. 8/10 could be higher but tbh I was going blind after doing this in the sun

Durability. update in a few weeks

Hope this is ok, I did try

Mark


----------



## Blamm (Jun 3, 2009)

Lovely review, and congratulations on the win 
Looking like a good product, especially considering it's the "entry-level" Swissvax.

Convinced me a little more into considering for it


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Nice Review Mark,looks like a very nice wax eve better when you win it:lol:


----------



## mitchcook (Oct 6, 2009)

Too bad that Entry Level Swissvax is the same as top-level everything else!
Good look and seems quite easy to apply/remove! 

Congratulations again!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice review and hope you get lots of use from the onyx


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice review bud


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Would it be a product you would happily buy once you have run out of this tub?

Thanks for the review also :thumb:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks for taking the time to review. It is a brilliant brilliant wax to use. I cant help think it is more a good £30 than a £50 wax though.

:thumb:


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

Too bad you didn't use Cleaner Fluid to prepare the paint for Onyx. Can't really judge a Swissvax wax when its been applied to naked paint.


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

I've been using Saphir of couple of years now and have just bought some BOS. The thing I love about Swissvax waxes is they are so easy to apply and remove, plus the very shiny paintwork of course.


----------



## mwbpsx (Jun 23, 2006)

VZSS250 said:


> Too bad you didn't use Cleaner Fluid to prepare the paint for Onyx. Can't really judge a Swissvax wax when its been applied to naked paint.


What difference would the paint cleanser make? Easier application, the 'grabbing' I experienced?

Mark


----------



## mitchcook (Oct 6, 2009)

If you clayed it first. I'm sure it wouldn't have had that grab effect.
Your paint should feel as smooth as glass before being waxed. Otherwise you can just end up sealing contaminants in. Which will steal away shine, and can cause further damage to your paintwork!
However, if you wax a truly clean paint, it will feel smooth as glass, and a lot more slippery


----------



## .Ryan. (Jan 18, 2010)

to give you an idea on durability, I applied Onyx to a Black Mazda 6 on the 19th of January this year, after a paint correction. I've probably washed the car 4 times since then, and I am still seeing protection (beading) from it today. and the looks are still there also. (photo from last week when I last washed it)


----------



## marc-l (Mar 22, 2010)

Mint!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Congrats on winning and im sure you will love Onyx, if not just for the smell alone


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

mwbpsx said:


> What difference would the paint cleanser make? Easier application, the 'grabbing' I experienced?
> 
> Mark


The waxes are designed to work over the glazing oils left behind by the Cleaner Fluid. Only the subsequent wax layers should be applied by themselves. You'll get a better look. Its not the end of the world if you apply the wax to naked paint, its just not the look that the chemists envisaged.


----------



## .Ryan. (Jan 18, 2010)

Prism Detailing said:


> Congrats on winning and im sure you will love Onyx, if not just for the smell alone


I'm guilty of busting open my tub for an occasional sniff :lol:


----------

